

Amazon Prime members get a $1 video credit for choosing slower shipping - periferral
http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/30/amazon-prime-shipping/

======
gordon_freeman
It looks like Amazon can save a good amount of money by providing this no-rush
shipping to prime members. The real cost of expedited 2-day shipping would be
way less than the benefits Amazon will get through reduced congestion in their
warehouses. $1 restrictive benefit they provide seems way smaller than the
benefits Amazon would get. Nice move.

